# Another form ?



## Ktmrider.rr (Apr 24, 2020)

Looking for a little critiquing.

Thanks


----------



## Coach56 (12 mo ago)

Only thing I would adjust is your stance. Open it up a little.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Ktmrider.rr said:


> Looking for a little critiquing.
> 
> Thanks












Experiment and make changes until you can do THIS at 20 yards.



For this fella, I had him shorten the draw length 1/8th inch
and
had him shorten his d-loop 1/16th inch.

Nope, shorter d-loop does NOT do the same thing, as shortening the draw length. Shorter draw length affects the bow arm. Shorter loop lifts the release elbow higher.



He 3D printed the grip thickener. RESULTS based tuning. Tweak things, Change things to get better results.
If you can bust nocks at 20 yards....fire a fletched arrow first, and then fire a bareshaft, and you BUST the nock on the fletched arrow... NOW we are talking.


----------

